# fungus & silica gel



## nda (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi All, a question for people in the know! Is it ok to use silica gel on stored lenses? I store all my bodies and lenses in a pelican case, there is conflicting info on what is best practice! Most recommend to frequently expose your lenses to air and sunlight to prevent fungus!?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2014)

The desiccant will create a dry environment unsuitable for fungal growth. But too dry for too long will dry out the lubricants and rubber in the camera/lenses. As long at they're used somewhat regularly, they'll be fine. 

I store my gear in Storm cases with desiccant packs.


----------



## nda (Dec 26, 2014)

thanks neuro, do you know the amount you should use and how long does it last?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2014)

It depends on humidity. If you are in a warm and humid area, that's where keeping it dry helps prevent fungus growth.

Some keep lenses in a closet kept warm by a heat lamp, which drives off moisture, but the dessicant packs are more reliable than a light bulb, and don't need power.

I live in a dry location, its 97% humidity outdoors tonight (unusual) but its also 30.7 degrees F, so the air does not hold much moisture. Its 31% RH inside, pretty dry, and its been in the twenties for 2 weeks. Obviously, humidity is not a issue here in Spokane. Static electricity is the issue when it gets vey dry.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 26, 2014)

I use desiccant cartridges with indicator dye, so I don't have to guess when to change them.


----------

